# Fromm for puppy?



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

We had great results feeding Fromm Four-Star (salmon or whitefish based blends) to our adult Standard. We will be bringing a Miniature puppy home soon. Has anyone had any experience - good or bad - with Fromm puppy food?

Thanks!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin came home on Fromm Puppy Gold and I did feed that exclusively for the first few weeks. He did fine with it. Then I transitioned him to Blue Buffalo large breed puppy chicken and rice (because the adult dogs were eating the BB large breed adult chicken and rice). Now I home cook for them though.


----------



## ChristmasPoodle2018 (Sep 8, 2017)

Curlydogs said:


> We had great results feeding Fromm Four-Star (salmon or whitefish based blends) to our adult Standard. We will be bringing a Miniature puppy home soon. Has anyone had any experience - good or bad - with Fromm puppy food?
> 
> Thanks!


Our breeder feeds that food. 

I will keep Clark on that for a month and then switch him to Merrick Backcountry Puppy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Fromm is a good kibble! I use a lot of fish based kibbles but I change brands almost every bag because since I feed a varied diet ( of raw, canned, dehydrated, homemade, etc.) a small 5lb bag will last 10-12 weeks since she only gets about 1/3 cup a day to graze on as she wants.....she now has a tummy of iron, and I know that wherever we travel I don't have to worry about food! LOL!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My dog came home on Fromm/all life stage/puppy. It was a good food, highly rated on dogfoodadvisor.com but it was difficult for me to purchase as the only store was across town, plus all my other dogs are on Victor, better priced easily purchased at local feed store or thru Chewy. Also highly rated .


----------



## elephantsneeze (May 26, 2018)

My spoo is on the Fromm Gold for large puppies. He is a picky eater, and he loves it! I don't like that Fromm switched their main ingredient from duck to chicken, but haven't found a kibble that I like for large puppies that isn't grain-free. We'll probably keep him on this kibble until we're ready to transition to raw.


----------



## rp17 (Jun 6, 2018)

I know this is a couple weeks old, but I just saw it and thought I'd chime in as I'm guessing you haven't brought your puppy home yet? 
When we brought our mini home earlier this year, we transitioned him from the Purina the breeder had him on, to Wellness. He had very soft stools, and while it turned out he did have coccidia, the soft stools remained even a few weeks after the coccidia cleared up. We decided to switch him to Fromm Puppy Gold and not only was he much more excited to eat his food, but his stools firmed up and have stayed that way. He's been on Fromm now for over 4 months, and through the ingredient change, and still doing well. He is about 7 1/2 months old now and we're thinking he may be old enough that we'll switch him to the Four Star when we run out of this bag in another month or so. Like the idea of being able to switch up the flavors with the Four Star.


----------



## ChristmasPoodle2018 (Sep 8, 2017)

rp17 said:


> I know this is a couple weeks old, but I just saw it and thought I'd chime in as I'm guessing you haven't brought your puppy home yet?
> When we brought our mini home earlier this year, we transitioned him from the Purina the breeder had him on, to Wellness. He had very soft stools, and while it turned out he did have coccidia, the soft stools remained even a few weeks after the coccidia cleared up. We decided to switch him to Fromm Puppy Gold and not only was he much more excited to eat his food, but his stools firmed up and have stayed that way. He's been on Fromm now for over 4 months, and through the ingredient change, and still doing well. He is about 7 1/2 months old now and we're thinking he may be old enough that we'll switch him to the Four Star when we run out of this bag in another month or so. Like the idea of being able to switch up the flavors with the Four Star.


Thanks for your reply! No worries about the lateness.
I have decided to give Clark a freeze dried raw food called Primal.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

rp17 said:


> We decided to switch him to Fromm Puppy Gold and not only was he much more excited to eat his food, but his stools firmed up and have stayed that way. He's been on Fromm now for over 4 months, and through the ingredient change, and still doing well.


Great to hear! We are bringing our puppy home in a few weeks and will transition him to Fromm Puppy and if he does well on it then to Fromm Four Star.


----------

